# Problem with VW Jetta Brakes and Suspension after Hauling?



## Perronarte (Feb 26, 2011)

I have a 1997 VW Jetta and I recently hauled it via full tow dolly behind a penske truck from PA to Alabama. Now my suspension is Spongy and my brakes hardly work at all. Could there be any connection? Has anyone every had this problem? There didn't seem to be a problem before, and this is fairly recent and frustrating.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You might get better info from a VW forum rather than a Nissan forum..


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Must be one of those Nissan Jetta's...
Or maybe Nissan made the suspension for the Jetta back then.
Maybe in this guy's little world, Nissan = VW.
At least the spelling and punctuation were good...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

sounds to me like you strapped the car down too hard somewhere and wore out the suspension, and it also sounds like you may have sliced a brake line with the strapping causing your brakes to fail.


----------

